
Ask HN: What newsletters do you read to stay up to date on the tech industry? - tomasreimers
I&#x27;ve heard positive things about The Information and Stratechery, but curious what else people read?
======
tmaly
The Hustle newsletter is pretty broad, but most of the items it covers are
tech related.

I can't read it everyday, but I occasionally read it once a week. I found a
pretty interesting story on the whole fake review issue on Amazon last week.

------
NotSammyHagar
I find the compilation newsletters are often too far behind what I've read.
Scan hacker news once a day, only look at at most 10 articles. close all tabs
by the end of the day so you don't waste too much of your life.

